# Hawks announcing new uniforms/colors?



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm guessing this is what that's for..


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Didn't they just get the yellow jerseys recently?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't remember when they added those, I want to say 2004 but maybe earlier.

Supposedly they are going away from red and yellow to red, blue, and white (similar to Team USA) but we'll find out on draft day.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Revamp the uni's? I hope so. The current ones look... boring to me.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

R/B/W would be a cool scheme. As long as it isn't too patriotic.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

TheATLien said:


> I'm guessing this is what that's for..


Didn't atlanta's retro jerseys have a blue, (lime)green scheme?

that would be sort of a cool look again...


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Told ya'll! Their jerseys, will look similar to the USA team jersey. The logo will look likr the Trashers logo, but replace the thrashers face, with the pac-man logo.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I've heard that it will be light blue with reda and white. Think old school Kings


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BTW This is what I have heard about the Hawks..>They are getting a whole new look, new logo, uniforms colors, everything. I also have heard that the Inof I received about the blue uniforms was inaccurate and there will be no blue.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

No blue?

Thanks for the info Schilly


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Don't know if this is it, but it says they'll unveil it Sunday.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

i like the current jerseys but whatever floats ATL's boat.

a new roster would be better, but ok.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

That is just dumb! I like their logo, and think it's definitely one of the best in the NBA. The Bulls are the only one with a clearly better logo. With the way sports teams tend to go lately, I bet they go with black and red unis. Black sells, period. Black with red and gold trim, or red with more black in the unis makes a lot of sense. They really should at least keep red as either their primary, or secondary colors.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

People need to stop buying Jerseys. The teams change colors every year or so now, just to make a buck.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

HKF said:


> People need to stop buying Jerseys. The teams change colors every year or so now, just to make a buck.


Jerseys are for kid's.

But if they are going to change the uniforms, they might as well bring back the old Pac-Man logo.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/hawks/news/newuniform_pr_062707.html

Meh. It's nothing too drastic. They ditched the yellow and changed the fonts.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> http://www.nba.com/hawks/news/newuniform_pr_062707.html
> 
> Meh. It's nothing too drastic. They ditched the yellow and changed the fonts.


Kinda reminds me of Miami :whoknows:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

and New Jersey.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They got lazy with the main logo. But the secondary logo looks awesome. That should be the new main logo with ATL Hawks text and such. 

Jerseys are pretty nice too.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Those looks real nice! Kind of reminds me of the Bobcats's alternate jerseys, but I like those. Like Dis said, the secondary logo looks great. I like them!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I like it, but yeah, WTF with the new main logo.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

To me those uniforms are terrible the old ones were better


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Don't like em - they look way too similar to division rival Charlotte's uniforms (i'm guessing that's why the Hawks went blue - if they went red it would be ridiculous. As it is, the 'Cats still have similar uniforms as their alternate, so it still sucks).

Thing is, with the amount of alternate jerseys in the league, and their seeming need to stick to 4 or 5 basic formats, it's difficult to get unique looking ones.. But this is ridiculous!

(my opinion would be different if Charlotte was in the West)


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

secondary logo is the same as the Blue Jays?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

The new uni, in BLACK instead of midnight blue or w/e would've been pretty sweet. I still like the dark color with red and white better than yellow. The main logo is cool, but the new secondary is retarded. It looks like Louisville or something. At least it's just an alternate jersey. It'd look kinda weird seeing the Hawks out of their red and gold unis.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I like that they got rid of the gold/yellow color.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Reminds me of the CAVS blue alternate jersey..


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

DaBabyBullz said:


> The new uni, in BLACK instead of midnight blue or w/e would've been pretty sweet. I still like the dark color with red and white better than yellow. The main logo is cool, but the new secondary is retarded. It looks like Louisville or something. At least it's just an alternate jersey. It'd look kinda weird seeing the Hawks out of their red and gold unis.


It's not an alternate jersey...


----------

